# New Release-Timphonia by MODWHEEL (At Intro Price US$49)



## David Donaldson (Oct 20, 2016)

It's taken us a while but we reckon well worth the wait
Timphonia By MODWHEEL
All things Timpani.
Hits, flams, ruffs and rolls with mallet and sticks. Brushes, bowed cymbals with Timpani pedal bends, shell and body hits, Phrases (free time and BPM'd) loops, programmed patterns, ball bounces, coin and cymbal spins........pretty much any sounds that can be made using a Timpani (plus some that can't) are somewhere amongst Timphonia.
Performed by New Zealand percussion legend Riki Gooch.
Kontakt 5.5 or higher.
www.modwheel.co.nz


----------



## The Darris (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm a percussionist and for those who have watched my reviews that involve percussion know I'm always looking for that little extra flavor. This library is that for the timpani. It goes beyond any other timpani library out there into wacky places that are both from your fantasies and your nightmares.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 21, 2016)

Seriously guys - just WOW.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 21, 2016)

Impressive library. By the way I enjoyed your walkthrough video. You guys have nice humor and beautiful accent.


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 21, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> Impressive library. By the way I enjoyed your walkthrough video. You guys have nice humor and beautiful accent.


Thanks, we've been working on the accent for quite a few years.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 21, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> Thanks, we've been working on the accent for quite a few years.


Cool Kiwis


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 21, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> Thanks, we've been working on the accent for quite a few years.


Any chance you'll give the Wallabies a break at Eden Park this time?


...didn't think so but thought it worth the ask.

Congrats on the new library. Interesting and unusual sounds in there.


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 21, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Any chance you'll give the Wallabies a break at Eden Park this time?
> 
> 
> ...didn't think so but thought it worth the ask.
> ...


I know it's a small country and all but surprisingly we don't have that much influence over The All Blacks. We'll see what we can do though........we've heard that Kieran Read loves mucking around with his MODWHEEL instruments when he's not Captain of The All Blacks........and it would be a record run of losses for The Wallabies......Oh and a record run of wins if The AB's take it out.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 21, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> I know it's a small country and all but surprisingly we don't have that much influence over The All Blacks. We'll see what we can do though........we've heard that Kieran Read loves mucking around with his MODWHEEL instruments when he's not Captain of The All Blacks........and it would be a record run of losses for The Wallabies......Oh and a record run of wins if The AB's take it out.


I don't see anything but an All Blacks win. Would be a massive upset if Wallabies get up. Impressive run by NZ, to be fair. All the more impressive considering (as you say) it's a small country.


----------



## tmm (Oct 22, 2016)

Watching that vid makes me want to buy timpani  (the real instruments)

Looks like you guys had a blast making this.


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 22, 2016)

tmm said:


> Watching that vid makes me want to buy timpani  (the real instruments)
> 
> Looks like you guys had a blast making this.


Damn, we blew it! It was supposed to make you want to buy the virtual instrument not the real ones. Yeah, we had a ball. 
The downside of real ones is the storing of them. They take up a lot of room!!


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 23, 2016)

And here's a highly professional tutorial walkthrough for Timphonia.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 23, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> And here's a highly professional tutorial walkthrough for Timphonia.




Wow. Went through this walkthough and am utterly astonished by the breadth, scope, flexibility and obvious sonic excellence of the library... Just blown away, man, blown away... Definitely purchasing.


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 24, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Wow. Went through this walkthough and am utterly astonished by the breadth, scope, flexibility and obvious sonic excellence of the library... Just blown away, man, blown away... Definitely purchasing.


Good on You Tug. That's what we want to hear.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2016)

Can I ask how much the library will be after the introductory offer? Obviously I'm grateful for the chance to save money, but at the moment several such offers are calling to my very meagre funds; so I'm trying to prioritise, and couldn't find any mention of the eventual RRP.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 24, 2016)

Pingu said:


> Can I ask how much the library will be after the introductory offer? Obviously I'm grateful for the chance to save money, but at the moment several such offers are calling to my very meagre funds; so I'm trying to prioritise, and couldn't find any mention of the eventual RRP.



I'm in the same boat in terms of meager funds, but I did purchase yesterday, and if you're looking for a timpani and more, don't pass this up. Not only do you get the whole gamut of of ways the instrument can be played in both traditional and non-traditional ways, but Modwheel (similar to, say, Soundiron) offers a ton of "off-the-beaten-path" (no pun intended) extra stuff that is really musical & fun to explore... 

...I am honestly surprised there isn't more buzz at VI about this than there is. Everything about this library is absolutely top-notch & high-end, _except_ the price.


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 25, 2016)

Pingu said:


> Can I ask how much the library will be after the introductory offer? Obviously I'm grateful for the chance to save money, but at the moment several such offers are calling to my very meagre funds; so I'm trying to prioritise, and couldn't find any mention of the eventual RRP.


It will go up to $US79 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tmm (Oct 25, 2016)

And therein lies the deciding factor! I have nowhere to keep 2-3 large drums.

So, guess I gotta buy the library 

Edit: purchased! Won't get to try it out until tomorrow evening though... can't wait



David Donaldson said:


> Damn, we blew it! It was supposed to make you want to buy the virtual instrument not the real ones. Yeah, we had a ball.
> The downside of real ones is the storing of them. They take up a lot of room!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 25, 2016)

Bought this today. Outstanding library! This will be much used in many different genres.
Top notch job, boys! Love it.


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's the next promo for Timphonia.The future of music.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## P.N. (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello, guys.
How do you handle the dampening? Emulation via manually changing the sustain/release?
Thank you.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 2, 2016)

P.N. said:


> Hello, guys.
> How do you handle the dampening? Emulation via manually changing the sustain/release?
> Thank you.


Hi there PN, Yep your correct with regard to my 'ShapedNoise' patches, they rely on just the envelope settings. I'll let the brilliant MW guys talk about theirs.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 2, 2016)

Good job for the sounds and very original controls on the GUI .


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 7, 2016)

The Timphonia intro deal ends this Sunday 13 th November. Get it now for $US49 before it goes up to $US79


----------



## byzantium (Nov 14, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> I know it's a small country and all but surprisingly we don't have that much influence over The All Blacks. We'll see what we can do though........we've heard that Kieran Read loves mucking around with his MODWHEEL instruments when he's not Captain of The All Blacks........and it would be a record run of losses for The Wallabies......Oh and a record run of wins if The AB's take it out.



Greetings and commiserations for ending the record run, from a similar-sized country on the opposite side of the world... I guess Kieran Read must have been up playing too much Modwheel the night before.... 

There was a lot of celebrating here ending the 111 years of not winning against the ABs... The re-match on the 19th will be seriously interesting...

I just purchased Timphonia to make it up to you.


----------



## byzantium (Nov 14, 2016)

Hope you guys are ok down there after that awful earthquake.


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 15, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Hope you guys are ok down there after that awful earthquake.


Yes the loss to Ireland turned out to be the least of our problems.
It was a pretty mind-blowing shake.7.6 magnitude with plenty of over 6 aftershocks. Went for a couple of minutes!!!!! I thought they were never longer than about 30 seconds.
Came into the studio the next morning to find most of our gear and all 3 of our Pro Tools setups on the floor. I can highly recommend the sturdiness of Genelec speakers. They all fell about 1.5 metres to the floor and all seem fine apart from cosmetic damage. All our tv monitors also hit the floor and survived and a mac "trashcan" fell off a shelf and survived. We got off very lightly all things considered.
I think yesterday we ended up under our desks 5 times due to aftershocks. Our studio is on land that came up in some previous quake and we feel everything.
The next day we had 150 kmh winds and extreme flooding. We should never have unleashed the power of Timphonia.
We are all now just waiting for the plague of locusts to turn up.
A very strange few days.........As I've been writing this we just had another pretty good shake.
But we are doing a lot better than the people down south in Kaikoura. They got totally trashed.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/nz-earthquake/86459712/Photos-Large-earthquake-hits-NZ-the-cleanup-begins


----------



## byzantium (Nov 15, 2016)

Wow thanks for all the info - I hadn't seen much news (try to avoid it usually!), I had no idea it was so bad - glad you guys (and all the business gear) survived relatively unscathed. Yeah the rugby pales into insignificance alright.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 18, 2016)

David Donaldson said:


> Yes the loss to Ireland turned out to be the least of our problems.




whats Rugby?


----------



## byzantium (Nov 19, 2016)

shapednoise said:


> whats Rugby?


Easy to google it, but here's NZ v IRL last week (apologies Donald!) (and apologies for derailing thread briefly) - although it can look like a game of brute force and strength sometimes, I think it's a fantastic game because there are so many different ways you can play it depending on your opposition, and it has extremely high levels of strategy, planning, mental and teamwork skills, combined with split-second decisions. It's a bit like very-high-speed group chess combined with wrestling! Fascinating.This game was played in Chicago (the week after the Cubs win) I guess to help popularise it further in the US and elsewhere. The US and Canada have teams that compete in the Rugby World Cup and in international 'friendlies'. (End of derailing...)


----------



## timprebble (Nov 19, 2016)

The best part when the all Blacks lose is we don't have to hear about it endlessly in the media (not a fan)
The worst part? Rates of domestic violence rise :(


----------



## David Donaldson (Nov 22, 2016)

And here's a great review of Timphonia, not Rugby.


----------



## shapednoise (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi All, there will be some VERY VERY cool new BONUS patches for this library released soon.
(along with some small tweaks to the current patches) 

Stay Tuned for more Booming Goodness!


----------



## Niah2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Excellent !


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 3, 2016)

Seems to be the most complete timpani library so far.
I am wondering how users are doing to place this close mic library against the orchestra.


----------



## David Donaldson (Apr 30, 2017)

Timphonia gets a great soundonsound review.
http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/modwheel-timphonia


----------



## shapednoise (May 8, 2017)

leogardini said:


> Seems to be the most complete timpani library so far.
> I am wondering how users are doing to place this close mic library against the orchestra.



Couple of options, Use the more ROOM ish mic, and… add your own Convolution Verb to taste… 
Some judicious eq is also really useful.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (May 9, 2017)

shapednoise said:


> Couple of options, Use the more ROOM ish mic, and… add your own Convolution Verb to taste…
> Some judicious eq is also really useful.


Yes it sounds simple but the reality is very different. Placing dry instruments back in the hall is extremely difficult and each case is different.
Any demo where we can hear the interaction of this library with other orchestral wet ones?


----------



## shapednoise (May 9, 2017)

leogardini said:


> Yes it sounds simple but the reality is very different. Placing dry instruments back in the hall is extremely difficult and each case is different.
> Any demo where we can hear the interaction of this library with other orchestral wet ones?



Totally agree its deeply complex, and there are so many variables, and libraries. Makes it almost impossible to really offer every possible approach. Some people love blending libraries, others stay in just one. 
Sorry i cannot be of more help.


----------

